# tiger jags!



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

These look amazing wish we could get them here..


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2005)

I think you'll find we already have something very similar here in Oz..












No these aren't my animals before anyone asks..


----------



## NCHERPS (May 30, 2005)

Browns, That top pic is a stunner!

Neil


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

No Browns, YOU have something similar here! LOL

I wish..


----------



## craig.a.c (May 30, 2005)

Normal colour/pattern snakes look the best, not these "designer snakes". IMO


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2005)

That's it,it's your opinion which you're entitled to but i for one reckon they look shyte hot!!!


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2005)

Not tiger jags but still something different from the US. The breeder has called them 'zebra' jungles. Apparently the trait is co-dominant.











father





I agree with Browns, they're HOT HOT HOT :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2005)

They look fantastic and I'm sorry anyone who would take a dull old coastal over one of these needs medical help 
Those last few are amazing, I think I have a new project.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 31, 2005)

boa said:


> anyone who would take a dull old coastal over one of these needs medical help
> quote]
> 
> Looks like I need medical help :? Although, some do look nice. But I would much prefer a normal looking coastal anyday.


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2005)

Id like all of them!

Seriously though they are some wicked looking snakes they can get over there...


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't be fussy, just give me a couple from column A and a couple from column B.


----------



## hugsta (May 31, 2005)

I reckon they are awesome, wish they were in my collections....LOL. 

Browns, do you know who the owner is and if so is he breeding them yet. Would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## instar (May 31, 2005)

What fantastic pics!!! Pic no.3 i though was very nice, then Andy pops up with stunner! Ah mc cain, yav done it again!  Love those hatching shots too Gabe !


----------



## NCHERPS (May 31, 2005)

Gabe said:


> Not tiger jags but still something different from the *US*. The breeder has called them 'zebra' jungles. Apparently the trait is co-dominant.



The guy that bred these is from the *UK*.

They are pure Jungles believe it or not, no cross breeding was undertaken at all!

Very nice looking snakes, I like alot.

Neil


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (May 31, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a Jag? Is that a cross-breed?


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2005)

Paul Harris ? He breeds some unbelieveable snakes.



NCHERPS said:


> Gabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pike01 (May 31, 2005)

Hey Hugsta, i know who bred those, look at my avitar


----------



## kevyn (Jun 1, 2005)

> Pardon my ignorance but what is a Jag? Is that a cross-breed?



No, a genetic colour or pattern mutation cannot be achieved by crossing species. The inheritable trait has it's roots in a wild caught specimen either homozygous for the trait, or a pair hetrozygous for the trait. In the case of the Jaguar carpet python, it is I believe a co-dominant trait, originating from a wild caught animal. I believe the first wc Jaguar is from Irian Jaya.


----------



## splitty (Jun 1, 2005)

Was it u that bred them Pike ? If so when do u think u might have some more if at all ? They look gorgeous.

Cheers 
Splitty


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 1, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> > In the case of the Jaguar carpet python, it is I believe a co-dominant trait, originating from a wild caught animal. I believe the first wc Jaguar is from Irian Jaya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep , i think it was me.I lost all my eggs this year due to the thermostat failing, I know i should of had 2 in line. I wont have any till this time next year as i want to let them get some colour before i get rid of any. They are athertons by the way.


----------



## longtom (Jun 3, 2005)

yes neil first ones i saw they said were from coastals also


----------



## kevyn (Jun 3, 2005)

I stand corrected! Don't know why I thought they were Iryan Jayas?


----------

